# Need help purchasing a new board



## HeyLookABurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey guys first post here and just looking for some much needed help. I have been riding for over 8 years now and I am looking into getting a new board. I'm heading off to college in NY this fall and I grew out of my old board. I'm looking for a board that's more the freeride style I prefer carving down the mountain at speed than hitting the park. 
Here is my basic info:

*Weight*: 145 
*Hight*: 6 ft
*Boot size*: My sneakers are 11s and my old boots were 10.5 or 11s also so I think I'm going to need a wide board.
*Riding Style*: Most of what I'm going to be riding is groomed but if there is powder anywhere at the Mtn I'm at I am going to be there. I also like the steeper terrain as well.
*Age*: 18
*Budget*: At the moment don't have a set budget but for a board boots and bindings trying to keep it under 1000$ or there abouts.
My main location of riding will be in the north east but if I can get anywhere west I will be going.

I have gone to Copper Mtn, Breckenridge, Vail, and Killington. Each time I found myself in the powder (when there was any) at a bowl somewhere. Or on steeper terrain. Thanks for the help in advance!

Edit: I have been looking for boards for about a week now and most of the stuff I have found (at least the Wide boards) all seem to be for the park or beginner/intermediate snowboarders. I am looking for a more advanced board that has rocker-camber-rocker (I think based on the research ive done) One of the better boards Ive found so far was the Signal Omni Light but I think its a bit short and not wide enough for my build. I also just dont know enough about the different brands anymore to know which ones are quality and which others have fallen off a bit. Because the last thing I want to do is buy a board and the quality to be horrid.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

With a size 10.5 boot you are not going to need a wide board, same size boots as me and I never needed one. Make sure you check the waist width and side cut radius of the boards your looking at. 

If your mainly riding in the east your going to ride on a lot of ice so look at Lib Tech, Never Summer, GNU, Jones, Rossignol boards to name a few. Most of those are C/R/C but on the ice your going to want some form of camber.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

NEW DC Devun PRO Model MEN Twin Freestyle Park Pipe Snowboard 154 157 | eBay


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

faridk89 said:


> NEW DC Devun PRO Model MEN Twin Freestyle Park Pipe Snowboard 154 157 | eBay


$70 for shipping????



Simon Birch said:


> With a size 10.5 boot you are not going to need a wide board, same size boots as me and I never needed one. Make sure you check the waist width and side cut radius of the boards your looking at.
> 
> If your mainly riding in the east your going to ride on a lot of ice so look at Lib Tech, Never Summer, GNU, Jones, Rossignol boards to name a few. Most of those are C/R/C but on the ice your going to want some form of camber.


Most of the Rossi and Jones boards are RCR (camber dominant). Neither is a bad choice either.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just showed him the board, I'm sure he's a big boy and can shop around for it online all on his own! LOL


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Random list of directional/twinish hybrid camber boards worth looking at:Capita DBX (the 157)/Totally Fkn Awesome/BSOD, Salomon Man's Board, Rossi One, Yes PYL, Ride Highlife.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Drop coin on boots as your priority. 

For boards look at the Rossi One, Jones Mt Twin, Slash Brainstorm, K2 Subculture, Salomon Man's Board, or a 2014 Flow Blackout. 

Bindings: K2 Formula, Burton Cartel or Mission, Flow NX2 AT or Fuse GT, Salomon Defender, Now IPO, or if your riding style matches up, Union Contact Pros/Ultras.

Also if your street shoe is 11 and you get properly fit you arent required to get a wide. In fact I'd stay away as it will only slow your edge to edge. And shoot for decks from the 56-58 range. Longer for more speed and float, shorter for more maneuverability.


----------

